
FreshRSS – A free, self-hostable aggregator - Jaruzel
https://freshrss.org/
======
unicornporn
I was a TTRSS user, but it only caused me trouble. Threw all kinds of strange
errors at unexpected times. I don't know how many times it died on me after an
upgrade.

About 1 ½ ago I switched to FreshRSS and it has been a marvelous experience.
Zero trouble, zero adminstrative burden. Self-hosted bliss. Best of all is the
fact that it uses a flat file DB so it can easily be backed up, moved around
and migrated. Can not recommend it enough. Also, it's PHP, so works on any
cheap shared hosting. That's how I use it.

~~~
JD557
>Best of all is the fact that it uses a flat file DB so it can easily be
backed up, moved around and migrated. Can not recommend it enough. Also, it's
PHP, so works on any cheap shared hosting. That's how I use it.

I've also been running my own FreshRSS instance for a few years now and this
was the deciding factor for me. PHP+SQLite pretty much guarantees that any
"toaster connected to the internet" would be able to serve it.

Even now that I'm using a slightly more powerful server, I don't want to run a
dedicated Postgres just to store some personal RSS feeds. I know I can put
everything on a docker and pretend it's not there, but that's just hiding a
detail that's going to bite back when I need to backup my data or change
servers.

I wish that more self-hosted applications would support SQLite out of the box.

~~~
vorticalbox
Use docker compose and mount volumes, move the folder move the service

------
dewey
I mention this frequently but an alternative is
[https://miniflux.app/](https://miniflux.app/) \- it’s easy to self host, fast
and written in Go. It also syncs with every RSS app that supports the Fever
API. It’s one of my favorite self hosted tools.

~~~
bpye
I love Miniflux and have just started using the Instapaper integration. I am
still yet to find a good Fever client for Android unfortunately, any
suggestions?

------
superkuh
You know what "self hosts" and doesn't require this excess web hosting and
database baggage? Native RSS reader applications.

~~~
capdeck
You can't seamlessly use native RSS app across your home, work computers and
mobile. P.S.: It uses fairly standard LAMP stack. Put it in a docker or qemu
if you don't want to "pollute" your machine.

~~~
superkuh
You can. I do. Synchronization of read status between devices is a matter of
taste. Without it it's as easy as running a native RSS reader (and it doesn't
even have to be the same one!) on each computer. It's easy with opml export to
keep the subscriptions the same when you do add or remove on a device.

>Put it in a docker or qemu

I'm trying to avoid inserting extra abstraction layers (browserOS on top of
OS) in the first place. Adding more just to contain the needless complexity of
the separate webserver+database isn't my jam.

~~~
matrixagent
I guess your RSS reading habits are quite different from those of me and other
people that are the target audience for these kinds of self-hosted solutions.
Not having read status synced across my devices is not an option, I might just
as well use only one device in that case.

~~~
dmortin
That's right. The computer is there to automate things for us, and having to
deal with the same, already read articles manually on multiple devices is
inconvenient.

~~~
superkuh
What's _really_ inconvienient is having to run an extra webserver and database
24/7 and keeping it all secure and up to date. Seeing a RSS entry twice is
barely noticible.

------
xte
Personally I prefer RSS2Email, so I have a good single place to read anything
and a good storage and classifications software to save posts I like.

notmuch-emacs + a good maildir sync solution (like MBSync, OfflineIMAP etc)
are far superior IMVHO than any feedreader/podcatcher.

------
wink
If the authors are reading.. I'm not one to suggest JS easily, but I found it
a bit weird and unexpected that clicking through a single "category" was
seamless, but selecting something on the left side it did a full page reload.
Might be my slow connection right now that I noticed it so much, though.

~~~
capdeck
It also hijacks space button. I usually use it to pgdn, but in FreshRSS it
opens currently selected article. Please make the keyboard shortcuts
configurable, especially if you are changing the standard ones.

~~~
janvdberg
Yes, this is my only problem with FreshRSS for the rest it is everything I
want from a RSS reader. It's great!

------
irongeek
I have had zero problems with Tiny Tiny RSS staying updated via Git. Love
seeing people using RSS no matter what you prefer. The demo install did not
seem as seem as smooth at Tiny Tiny RSS.

------
cknight
I've been using this for about a month now, with the Firefox add-on for
checking it on my desktop, and the FeedMe app for using it on Android.

Works well, I moved away from Tiny Tiny RSS to this and am pretty satisfied.

~~~
r3bl
To save others trouble:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.seazon.fee...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.seazon.feedme)

There's a fair amount of apps in the Play Store named "FeedMe".

~~~
remram
Those permissions though... I'd rather use an RSS Reader that doesn't access
my camera, look at my pictures, control my wifi, and look and my call
information.

------
kingo55
This looks fantastic. Looking forward to giving this a go over Docker.

------
nijave
Has anyone compared this to Selfoss? It uses a similar stack and I've been
using it for a while with good results

------
chaz6
Great! Could you add a GitHub button to the top menu bar next to the RSS &
Twitter buttons?

